# resident cat afraid of new tiny kitten. Advice needed.



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, Ive finally introduced Nemo (the kitten) to Tipsy (resident cat) The little one was very curious of Tipsy but Tipsy seems very scared and keeps running away. He is not coming home very much now (Tipsy is an outside cat) and im frightened Nemo may scare Tipsy completely away. Any suggestions please help. Tipsy went out after seeing Nemo this morning and hasnt eaten or come home yet...Kyria xx


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Have you just shoved them together in the hope they'll work out?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,
No I did it very very slowly, first few days, just by smells of bedding, toys etc., and also let them smell each other through the door too..was only yesterday we brought the kitten down and they met whilst kitten was in cat carrier so he was nice and safe..they both had a wee smell with their noses and Tipsy was fine, it was only later when we let kitten out of carrier that he was very curious about Tips and tips was not liking attention and wanted out. We have done it a couple more times when Tipsy comes back from his mousing trips but everytime I let Nemo meet him Tipsy runs away and wants out..He has after many hours just come home and eaten, but he saw kitten in the lounge and now he is wanting out again. Have I done something wrong? Kyria x


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not a pro at intros, but it sounds like you've done things right. Maybe it's just a case of perseverance. It's all about personality really, just like people, some cats take time to get used to each other and it might be a case of this here.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Thankyou for replying. Im so glad its not me that has caused this. Tipsy is a young boy himself only 14months and hasnt been with us long only since last summer.
I suppose as you say all cats are different, so hopefully in time he will see that little Nemo isnt going to hurt him. Tipsy really is a big boy and its strange that he is scared of such a tiny weenie kitten. He does sometimes stare at the kitten and im afraid Tipsy will hurt him, obviously little one doesnt realise that Tipsy doesnt want him touching his bushy tail. I hope that they can become good friends...Thankyou again for getting back to me. Kyria xx


----------

